# Help identify a tool



## jwmay (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello,

These came from the tool room at the company I work for. They were being thrown away, partially because nobody knows what they are. My coworker intercepted them, and asked me what they were. I told him I’d ask you folks, and let him know. So, anybody know what they are?


----------



## brino (Jan 16, 2018)

internet serach found these:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/DURANT-TOO...LE-VISE-CLAMP-2-1-2-MAX-OPENING-/121497653403
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Durant-Tool-Shur-Pull-Vertical-Table-Vise-/251683308061?rmvSB=true

Not sure what "vertical table vise clamp" is supposed to mean, but perhaps the words "Durant Tool" or Shur Pull" will help someone ID them.

By "look" I assume they would be used to remove gears/pulleys from shafts....but hopefully someone that actually knows will stop by.

-brino


----------



## brino (Jan 16, 2018)

The company does still exist in Rhode Island: https://www.durantco.com/

They seem to do strictly wire handling equipment now.
Their full catalog is here: https://www.durantco.com/pdf/8477.lr.pdf

-brino


----------



## jwmay (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks fellahs. 

To be more specific: Has anyone who is reading this post ever used this tool before, or seen it being used, and if so, in what manner, and to what end?


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 16, 2018)

looks like a large ball joint press.


----------



## barnett (Jan 16, 2018)

kd4gij said:


> looks like a large ball joint press.


That was what I was thinking !


----------



## Spclock (Jan 17, 2018)

Used a very similar tool to service pins in large link belts. Larger versions are used to service tracks on excavation equipment. REALLY big versions service tank tread pins......


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 17, 2018)

Hmmm...

Could they be for removing links from a large roller style drive chain???


----------



## Spclock (Jan 18, 2018)

Probably, Does the company you work for deal with stuff like that ?  The built in handle that positions the tool horizontally is a giveaway.


----------



## DHarris (Jan 18, 2018)

My guess - gear pullers


----------



## jwmay (Jan 18, 2018)

They came out of a diemakers tool room. The dies being for 75-600 ton straight side presses.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 18, 2018)

What does the end of the screw look like?


----------



## jwmay (Jan 18, 2018)

The thread ends in typical “all thread “ fashion. I’ll look at it more closely when I get back to work, in order to be more specific with my description of that.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 18, 2018)

I was wondering if it is drilled for a push end.


----------



## jwmay (Jan 19, 2018)

The ends are simply a cut off end of all thread. In fact, on closer inspection, it looks like the threaded portion isn’t original to the tool. The threaded portion is sunk into a bored cap that’s been cross drilled. While the shoulder bolt holds the whole thing together, and provides a way to turn the screw. Sorry everyone, but it looks like these are modified for someone’s purpose, and that guy is long gone. Thanks for your efforts though.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 21, 2018)

Maybe it's to pull stuck die heads apart. When there pressed they can be jammed and need popping apart.


----------



## jwmay (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## jwmay (Jan 22, 2018)

So I guess it’s a die set puller. Is that what you’d call a tool that does what you describe? I sure don’t know.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 22, 2018)

With the name SHUR-PULL it isn't for pushing.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 22, 2018)

jwmay said:


> So I guess it’s a die set puller. Is that what you’d call a tool that does what you describe? I sure don’t know.



Yup, I've never use one or even seen one before, but I wish I knew those existed when I was doing a lot of die work.  Wish I would have thought about doing it that way.  I don't know how many times I could have used a tool like that.


----------

